# Advice sought - terminal connection to metal lip for muskie



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

I am looking at running some Norman DR3s (attached picture) this year for muskie. This will require replacing a few components, including the flimsy metal clip at the lip. I haven't found many replacement options that look like they would stand up to muskies however. Does anyone have any experience modifying the terminal connection on these or similar plugs for muskies?









Here are the few options I've found:
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/connecting-links/335505.aspx
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/plug-parts/310311.aspx


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Been using those for years and have never replaced the clip that comes with them. Just make sure the crimp is tight and you are good to go. You may want to replace the split rings and hooks though.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok, thanks for the response.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Y


The Ghost said:


> Ok, thanks for the response.


you can take that off and use quick snap.


----------

